

The way we think about charity is dead wrong - Tomte
http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong

======
bicubic
I agree with the sentiment, but at the same time I think some widely metric
for a nonprofit's efficiency must exist. Overheads is not a suitable metric,
but neither is the 'size of their dreams' which is basically what he's
advocating.

I want to know that my donation is being used to further the cause as
effectively as possible. Find a way to communicate that to me, and I will
donate regardless of overheads.

